

Google Closing Google Apps Free Edition Accounts - betasprite
https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!searchin/apps/closed%7Csort:date

======
jusob
This was an error on Google part, only inactive free accounts are getting
closed.

~~~
praeivis
These "errors" are just to check community reaction.

------
gcb0
I moved from yahoo mail exactly because they started to delete my email if i
didn't log in every 3 months... Sigh. There we go again.

------
waps
Just received this email :

    
    
      Hello,
    
      Earlier today you may have received an email informing you that your Google Apps account for the 
      domain ******** has been Closed due to inactivity and will be Terminated on **********. This email
      was incorrectly sent to you because of an inconsistency in our records. The problem was strictly
      on our end, and none of the data in your account were lost or affected by the error.
    
      We have confirmed that you have logged into your account. Your account has not been Closed and will
      remain active. No further action is required on your part. You may continue to use your Google Apps
      account normally.
    
      We sincerely apologize for any confusion this may have caused.
    
      
      
      Sincerely,
      The Google Apps Team

